# runlevel ???

## genever

hi, wo sind den hier die runlevel? /etc/rc.d gibt es nicht.

rc-update add      funktioniert mit default, nicht aber mit 5 oder runlevel 5.

ich möchte nun nicht X11 und apache und alles beim booten in den runlevel 3 starten, habe aber 

natürlich keine lust alles von hand zu starten. Deswegen wäre ein init 5 z.B. für X11 und die 

Server doch ganz schön. Weiß da jmd bescheid???

mfg genever

----------

## genever

glaube hab es jetzt selber gefunden.

wenn ich in /etc/runlevels den ordner 5 anlege müsste rc-update add 5 dann auch

funktionieren....

----------

## tux-fan

Vermutlich muss der neue runlevel auch in /etc/inittab eingestellt werden.

Könnte mir vorstellen, daß es so geht:

in /etc/runlevels ein directory x11 anlegen

die Sachen aus dem directory default reinkopieren

rc-update add xdm x11

und in /etc/inittab die Zeile für Runlevel 5 von default auf x11 setzen.

----------

## genever

danke für den tipp mit der /etc/inittab,

wie erstelle ich danach ein eigens script. ich habe eine datei angelegt und den startbefehl für den

apache eingeben. die datei ist ausführbar. nach rc-update add apache x11 bekomme ich aber die 

meldung, dass die datei nicht ausgeführt werden kann. ich habe schon alle erforderlichen 

berechtigungen in den pfadangaben geändert.

----------

## tux-fan

Hab das gerade mal bei mir getestet und es hat auch funktioniert   :Very Happy: 

Folgendes hab ich gemacht

Erstmal mit  export CONFIG_PROTECT=""  alle config-Dateien freigegeben und dann apache mit emerge apache installiert. Danach befindet sich in /etc/init.d eine Datei namens apache.

Dann ins Verzeichnis /etc/runlevels gewechselt., dort ein mkdir x11 ausgeführt und den Inhalt von Verzeichnis default nachx11 kopiert, und zwar mit cp default/* x11.Dann mit rc-update add yxz x11 alle scripte installiert (yxz hab ich der Reihe nach durch apache   local   metalog   net.eth0   net.eth1   netmount   xdm   xinetd ersetzt). Als letztes noch den runlevel 5 in /etc/inittab von "default" auf "x11" geändert und zum Testen den initdefault von 3 auf 5 gesetzt. Nach einem "reboot" kam dann der grafische login und apache wurde korrekt gestartet.

----------

## genever

ja, wenn du apache mit emerge installierst, hast du die datei apache in 

/etc/init.d , ich habe es von der homepage selber gezogen, weil ich die 

version 2.0.36 brauche. dann fehlt mir das script.

----------

## tux-fan

Hab apache mittlerweile wieder deinstalliert, aber es sollte doch möglich sein, das Script in /etc/init.d auch für deine 2.0.36er Version zu nutzen. (vielleicht mit kleinen Änderungen)

----------

